# Key words for search engine optimization?



## vintage steel (Nov 15, 2011)

I took a couple hours and threw up a quick website for my plow company;
http://www.snoproblem.net if you wanna check it out.
I'm kind of hitting a wall, as far as submitting key words for the search engines to find.

Just fishing for ideas, Thanks.
-R-


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Well, I don't know much about key words, but on your "about page" I do think you should put a picture of you where your body language and facial expressions don't make look all pissed off. It might make potential customers look elsewhere.

Think ..... "Middle class / wealthy, timid, little old ladies with a few bucks to spend searching the net looking for a snow plow guy"


How about a smile ?


----------



## vintage steel (Nov 15, 2011)

Dogplow Dodge;1676668 said:


> Well, I don't know much about key words, but on your "about page" I do think you should put a picture of you where your body language and facial expressions don't make look all pissed off. It might make potential customers look elsewhere.
> 
> Think ..... "Middle class / wealthy, timid, little old ladies with a few bucks to spend searching the net looking for a snow plow guy"
> 
> How about a smile ?


You must be pretty smart, my wife said the EXACT same thing.

The pics are going to be changed, they were just handy because they were on the computer when I built the website. Snoproblem.net is pretty rough and needs a lot of "tweaking", I just threw it together last night.

What I want to know is; if someone is looking for plow service on the interweb, what might they be typing into the search bar?

I'm in Post Falls, so things like :
Snow removal
Snow removal post falls
Snow removal 83854 (add any pertinent zip codes)
Snow plowing
Snow plowing post falls
Snow plowing 83854 (". ")

Besides snow plowing and snow removal, what else might someone,who neds plowed, be searching for?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

vintage steel;1676961 said:


> You must be pretty smart, my wife said the EXACT same thing.


My wife says the same thing all the time.... although she adds the descriptive noun "ass" after the adjective......"smart"  


vintage steel;1676961 said:


> The pics are going to be changed, I just threw it together last night.
> 
> What I want to know is; if someone is looking for plow service on the interweb, what might they be typing into the search bar?
> 
> Besides snow plowing and snow removal, what else might someone,who neds plowed, be searching for?


Well, there's

Wife plowing
Girlfriend plowing
Other girlfriend plowing 
intimate plowing 
Thumbs Up

Seriously,

I just started using google adwords. I don't know if that's what you're using or not.

For GA From what I gather, Google guides you through the process, as when I set it up, it gave me a list of prospective adwords to use in my campaign. When I tried to put my town in there, it made the name "inactive", as it's a very seldom used term, although the next town over, was accepted and made active. it's all based upon their search engines, and what folks are searching for. You can try these specific terms you've posted, and it will tell you whether or not they're active and eligible. So far, I haven't had any traffic or clicks, but then again, it's not snowing here, and most people wait till the last moment to search.

OTOH, my construction website adwords campaign, which I started the same night a few days ago, has gotten over 25 clicks. Go figure.....


----------



## tonygreek (Aug 19, 2004)

Dogplow Dodge;1676983 said:


> OTOH, my construction website adwords campaign, which I started the same night a few days ago, has gotten over 25 clicks. Go figure.....


25 is quite a few clicks. For local businesses, such as yours, make sure you have it set to "exact match" and set up location targeting.


----------



## tonygreek (Aug 19, 2004)

vintage steel;1676616 said:


> I took a couple hours and threw up a quick website for my plow company;
> http://www.snoproblem.net if you wanna check it out.
> I'm kind of hitting a wall, as far as submitting key words for the search engines to find.
> 
> ...


Some quick advice for you...

- Read the Google and Moz guides to beginners search optimization (SEO). That will help you out quite a bit (such as your page TITLE tags):

http://static.googleusercontent.com.../search-engine-optimization-starter-guide.pdf

http://moz.com/beginners-guide-to-seo​
- Work some service area-based keywords in to your content. Your site has your city and zip, but I'm guessing you service more than just that.

- "snow removal" is a phrase you really want to work in to your site.

- "your friendly neighborhood plow driver", combined with your pic, while it is ironic, is going to be lost on some people, which potentially loses you leads. I'd lose that photo.

- The Services page cartoon image. You would be much better served to have another actual photo of your vehicles (in action?) than you are of that.

- And finally, your trucks are lime green, which is a great branding move. Your site should never be lime green. For many, it becomes unreadable. Couple that with yellow text, and you're subjecting people to visual noise that detracts from the message you're trying to get across. While design is subjective, if you're questioning this advice, do some research in to basic web usability or visit the Top 500 web sites and see how many have bold color backgrounds. You want people paying attention to your words.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

"Proudly serving Post Falls, Idaho since 2012".........Probably not a great selling point. You could potentially deliver the wrong message being only one year, especially in this business. I would just leave that part out.


----------



## vintage steel (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I'll be taking some "action pictures of the trucks and myself in the morning when it's light. I had to wait until there was snow. We got almost 3" today, it was the first plowable event of the year. I got some work but it was too dark to take pics. I should be updating website pics tomorrow. 
I actually do ONLY service Post Falls, that is my targeted area. 
I dropped the "Proudly serving Post Falls since 2012" line. I might put it back after the first of the year, we'll see.
...I'm keeping the green.

Cheers!
-R

http://www.snoproblem.net/


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Don't forget to "smile" at the camera....

The hardass in the black leather won't sell you lots of jobs....





Unless it's on a Metal Gay Porn website that loves Rob Halford.... then you're good to go !

Thumbs Up


----------



## vintage steel (Nov 15, 2011)

Dogplow Dodge;1691906 said:


> Don't forget to "smile" at the camera....
> 
> The hardass in the black leather won't sell you lots of jobs....
> 
> Thumbs Up


Okay, I f#*%ing smiled.
http://snoproblem.net/about.html


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

There you go !


So much more friendly of a photo of you !

(A thought comes to mind)


Hey, I need someone to do some snow plowing for me next time it snows...




See ! Look at that ! It worked already......


----------

